# surfer disappeared



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I just heard a surfer dissapeared near the Cherry Grove pier. Many things could have haappened but it is the time for giant Tiger sharks in Long BAY. Tigers are slow and methodical, and very dangerous. I once hooked one closer to 20' than 15 feet long. I know Walter Maxwells record fish was 13foot something, I got a very good look at the one I speak of. This time of the year, when you are knee deep in the ocean, you are part of the food chain, and not the apex predator.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

I had not heard this. We just got back from Cherry Grove Saturday. We were on the pier Thursday evening and watched the 5 or 6 kids surfing right next to the pier for 15 min or so. It's crazy that one of those we were watching may have been the one gone missing. I doubt it was due to a shark though. The sea was crazy rough Friday after the storm blew through.


----------



## pilotmtnNc (May 21, 2013)

You could be right kingfish hooked a 6 to 7 footer at garden city pier sat in knee deep water I don't think ppl realize that these sharks just stay deep but I don't think that ppl should live in fear but we should definitely be aware especially this time of year


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

"UPDATED: Authorities call off search for missing SC surfer"

Now Some may think that this is due to TS Andrea, but not me Jack !!!

I know that this poor fella has been eaten by a giant flounder and I am on my way in 11 days to rid the area of these yummy/I mean dangerous fishes.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

I know these boards are light hearted for the most part but joking about a kid that's most likely passed is not cool.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Currents were very strong the latter part of the week. My vote is bad current took him down. Used to be really bad currents down at the end of Cherry Grove. Irregardless, it sucks.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

arich_5 said:


> I know these boards are light hearted for the most part but joking about a kid that's most likely passed is not cool.


Thumbs up to that post.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

arich_5 said:


> I know these boards are light hearted for the most part but joking about a kid that's most likely passed is not cool.


 totally agree. I have a 19 year old son that im constantly worried about doing stupid things like trying to surf during a storm. This story has broken my heart


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

In the ocean anything is possible.More than likely he took a bad wave and was knocked unconscious by his board,the surf,or a pier piling and drowned.

Back in the late '70s,early '80s,you could wade the point at that inlet out a half a mile at dead low and catch tons of fish or shell hunt.There was a doctor and his son who waded out there,lost tarck of the incoming,and both drowned.Inlet areas are my first choice for fishing and last choice/no choice for swimming or wading,especially on the incoming and never the last hour or two of daylight on an incoming.

I was at Surfside/Garden City a couple years ago when I think it was a 13-14 year old boy disappeared while wading in surf conditions ripe for rip tides.You would not believe the number of people who searched for that young man,sea and air,including human chain sweeps all day for days and days.Nearly everyone thought a shark had that boy but he turned up,I think about 6 days later in the surf.Hopefully,this family will get that same type of closure.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Yep, inlets are bad places to swim. There are a lot of bad currents, and if the water is calm enough, you could step on a sting ray and get stung.


----------



## scoutfrog (Feb 19, 2013)

When I was down at St Simons last week I saw on the news that a guy who was surf fishing at Jacksonville beach, was pulled under by the current. They called off looking for him after 3 days and we left before I heard any more about him. Is this the same guy or somebody else?


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

This was a surfer in the Cherry Grove area of North Myrtle Beach.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

arich_5 said:


> I know these boards are light hearted for the most part but joking about a kid that's most likely passed is not cool.


Yup. Bad form.


----------

